# The BIG Lights



## DM51 (May 24, 2008)

*The BIG Lights*

There are some lights that occupy a special place all of their own, because of their stupendous output and mind-boggling power. Usually the individual stories behind them are fascinating too, and I am probably not the only CPFer who likes re-reading those threads from time to time.

I thought it might be an idea to make a “Big Lights” thread, listing the main threads covering the genesis and/or testing of each of these great creations. In this context, I do not intend this to mean huge in size, although one or two of them are so massive that they actually require a heavy-duty vehicle mount or even a trailer to physically transport them around. Others are relatively compact and hand-portable. 

The “Big” accolade is intended to reflect the greatness of a light and the impact it has made here on CPF, or, in the case of a newer creation, the likelihood that its reputation will stand the test of time. These are lights that should make you smile with admiration each time you revisit their threads.

As well as differing widely in their physical size, these lights don’t even all fit into a single category. Some of the threads are located in Spotlights & HID, others are in Homemade & Modified, and others in the Incan section. And yes, there is one very serious LED candidate that belongs here too. We can unify a useful list here for reference, while leaving the individual threads in their respective sections.

This could become a subjective list; in theory it would be possible for me to slant it toward my personal favorites. I don’t want it to be like that. I would like a broad consensus of views from all of you who are knowledgeable about big lights, if we can achieve that. 

I have started a list below, and I hope some of you will have additions you think ought to be made to it. If I am sure of one thing, it is that I have left out some candidates that fully deserve to be included. In other cases, the threads I have linked may not be the best or most informative ones for the lights concerned – again, please say so. And of course, you may even think some of the lights I have included don’t belong in this list at all. If so, don’t be afraid to say so - but no flaming or extended arguments please.

I think we’ll try and keep it to lights of 5,000+ lumens, and we’ll also try to stick to just one main thread for each light. The aim should be to create a list of _GREAT_ lights, whose place in CPF history is (or looks very much as if it will be) assured. 

*“I coulda been a contender” doesn’t cut it here. These lights are already heavyweight champs. *

So: your suggestions, please! I think the list can include stock lights, although most won’t be stock. I’ll amend it as we go along, and when it is looking good I’ll include it in the “Threads of Interest”.

Here is the list, in no particular order:

AN/VSS-1 Searchlight *–* CarbonArc

The Maxablaster *–* Ra

300 Watt HID: The “Locator” Blackhawk Targeting Light *–* BVH

HyperBlitz – JetskiMark

PK1000 – Petrev

Vaporizer, Hyperblaster, Deathblaster _(et al)_ – LuxLuthor

400W HID Thor – ez78

Thor X10 Mod - 3Power 1000W Spotlight – Petrev

1000w GE4557 Beamshots *–* Flashanator500mW

LK14 – LarryK

60in Carbon Arc WWII AA searchlight – BVH

The Coleman Conversion – Nitro

Barnburner & XeRay Links – LuxLuthor

Polarion PH-50 Main Thread – Patriot36

1kW Xenon Arc Tank Light *–* lotsalumens

Data Bank 70 *–* Data

The Sleeper, and the 50W HID Lightforce Blitz *–* Crosman451 & Sway

Ken4 Superlight *–* Mr Ted Bear

Project Aurora *–* Ginseng

Modamag's Odyssey to the Dark Side - modamag

PX200-HID - Petrev

Holzleim's Handheld 500W LED Power - Holzleim

Homemade 24" scratch built & designed reflector - LightSward

50 inch Reflector "Monster Light" - LightSward

"Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus - overdog

Shootout Maxabeam Gen3-85 Watt & CAI Communicator 123 Watt - BVH

My Holy Grail Has Been Found - Parts of One Anyway - SX-16 NightSun  - BVH

Not Quite The Holy Grail But Still Pleased - TrakkaBeam M800, 800 Watt Short Arc  - BVH

 600 Watt Short Arc M-134 Cannon Light - INFANT AN/ASQ-132  - BVH


----------



## DM51 (May 24, 2008)

Reserved


----------



## Patriot (May 24, 2008)

Awesome reference thread!

I just discovered the 400W HID by Ez78 because of this thread. I still can't believe I never saw it until just now. I'm also falling in love with BVH's Locator light again.

Thanks for all the amazing links David. Nice addition :thumbsup:

Paul


*Edit.* I didn't even see my name on that list until just now. I don't feel worthy to have my PH50 thread included among all these others who have so much more talent and ingenuity than myself. I'll quietly except the honor. :huh:


----------



## Flashanator (May 24, 2008)

Maxablaster


Nice thread.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 24, 2008)

DM51,

This thread was a great idea, thanks.

Now we will be able to easily find the info and threads we need to see about the "big spotlights".


----------



## JetskiMark (May 24, 2008)

Hello David,

Excellent idea here.

I am honored that my simple creation is part of your list.

I think the Data Bank 70 should be included. It is the most powerful LED creation that I have ever witnessed.


----------



## karlthev (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the links! Great reference! And, sorry it was not I who made a reference to the DB70, an incredible light to see in action!


Karl


----------



## DM51 (May 24, 2008)

Many thanks Mark - the Data Bank 70 was exactly the LED array I had in mind as a definite and very worthy entry here, but I couldn't remember its correct name - I was hoping someone would tell me. Now included.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 24, 2008)

DM51,

I just wanted to give you the option to add this because it has reviews with lots of details and beamshot comparisons of many of the "best" handheld spot/search lights ever made.

http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/

And once again, great thread!:twothumbs

EDIT: Sorry if this seems a little off-topic since it's not a thread about a single light, but I do think it is very interesting and might be a nice addition to the "Big Lights" list.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 25, 2008)

DM51, superb thread, which hopefully will remain pinned. Excellent resource, and pays rightful homage to the crazy extremes that are so amazing. :bow:


----------



## ez78 (May 25, 2008)

This is a very usefull thread. Atleast the Data Bank 70 was totally new stuff for me. And some others I had almost forgotten. And of cource feels great to be on the list, thanks a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (May 25, 2008)

Great idea, DM51

EZ, sure would have been fun to have your 400 Watt light at last nights shootout! You should have hopped a plane and came on over! Well, maybe that is asking a wee bit too much!


----------



## ez78 (May 25, 2008)

BVH, 

Yeah, comparison with your 300W Locator would have been especially interesting. 

I have never been to the US. But I am sure someday I will. Nothing's really stopping me. I'll pack the monster HID with me then. I am sure the customs officers like it too.


----------



## larryk (May 25, 2008)

Excellent Idea DM51. Some other blasts from the past would be the Sleeper made by Crosman451 that inspired me to build the LK14. And Sways 50W HID LightForce Blitz.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/55487

Also the Ken4 and Ken5 from I believe Mr Ted Bear.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/29918

And Ginseng's Project Aurora.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/39140


----------



## DM51 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone - I'm glad you like this idea and think it will be useful.

larryk, excellent suggestions for additions! I've put them in there. 

Some of the pics in the Project Aurora thread aren't coming up, and there is a crucial link in post #131 that doesn't work. Could someone (maybe Wilkey?) look at that and see if the missing items can be traced?


----------



## petrev (May 26, 2008)

Hi DM51

Great thread - nice to pull it all together

New one for you (maybe) my new *BigBeam400* Sleeper Mod

a cross between JetskiMark's *HyperBlitz* and his *Volcano* Type Sleeper

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Neubauej (Oct 8, 2008)

I have nothing to add, I just wanted to bring this one back to the top.  Carry on.

:twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 8, 2008)

theres BVH's 150w Vector Twin & My 120w Vector Twin.


----------



## petrev (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> theres BVH's 150w Vector Twin & My 120w Vector Twin.


 
Hi Flash

You (or BVH) should maybe do a thread about them so that there is a full reference to exactly what they are and how they came about ! ! !

More details and pix and beamshots etc. the better :thumbsup:

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

hmmm, good idea.

BTW Petrev,

did you mod your ballasts n your VT to higher wattage?

Also, that PayPal is soon to be sent to you.


----------



## petrev (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> hmmm, good idea.
> 
> BTW Petrev,
> 
> ...


 
Hi Flash

Not quite the same ballasts in mine so left as standard to avoid reliability and unforseen problems . . .

Cheers
Pete

ps. have the wires arrived ? ? ?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

oh yea!!!! 


Works like a charm 

Curious as to what FET's you used? The >40v or >60v

again thanks for you super skills.


----------



## petrev (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> oh yea!!!!
> 
> 
> Works like a charm
> ...


 
HMMM

:thinking:
1 of each if I remember correctly 

:naughty:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

Pete, any news on that hush hush HID you mentioned?


----------



## petrev (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Pete, any news on that hush hush HID you mentioned?


 
SHHHH

Still sorting out parts . . .


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

I took my second thorx10 outside to play/scare the neighbors. Up until then I hadn't used my other one for some time. 

I was as much shocked by the insane output, as the moment I first experienced it. You never get tired of it.:devil:


----------



## DM51 (Dec 8, 2008)

Added modamag's Odyssey to the Dark Side.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm adding Holzheim's Handheld 500W LED Power creation. The thread is well worth a look, for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## petrev (Feb 9, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> Pete, any news on that hush hush HID you mentioned?


 
Hi Flash

It's posted 

*PX200-HID*

Corrected: 1600 DecaLumen (16,000 Lumen) 1 hour runtime and great throw . . . 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## DM51 (Feb 9, 2009)

petrev said:


> *PX200-HID*
> 
> 1600 Lumen, 1 hour runtime and great throw . . .


Now added to post #1 above! 

You are very modest with your zeroes there, lol.


----------



## petrev (Feb 9, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Now added to post #1 above!
> 
> You are very modest with your zeroes there, lol.


 
Thanks DM

Modest ! Moi ?

:candle: 

Corrected it - Thanks 
Pete


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2009)

New entry: Homemade 24" scratch built & designed reflector - LightSward


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Apr 26, 2009)

good work DM


----------



## rasserie (Apr 27, 2009)

i have a query, do u guys notice BVH's 60inch CA light beam shots curved to the right in the atmosphere. is that general relativity in action or just some shaky camera work? LOL!


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 27, 2009)

I shot those pics with a Canon S2 IS on a tripod with the image stabilization turned off. The 12x zoom lens was at it's widest setting and there is a little barrel distortion on most zoom lenses when they are zoomed all the way out.

I do not remember if there was any curvature at the time I was looking at the beams. It is such an impressive sight to behold.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 27, 2009)

Like Jetskimark stated, there is a lot of barrel distortion at the S2's widest setting and a bit of pin cushion distortion at the S2's tightest setting. This is also a common trait with most fixed lens SLR and point & shoot camera's with a wide zoom range. When I desire to have the straightest lines from my S2 I zoom in to about 55-75mm, (35mm equivalent) which helps quite a bit but often I have to back away from the subject to make this work. More expensive interchangeable lens SLR set-ups usually keep distortions of any type to a bare minimum.


----------



## BVH (Apr 27, 2009)

Actually, it is a combination of the Earth's normal rotation, its presession and the Magnehelic effect that causes that. The Earth is spinning so fast that the beam needs some time to catch up..................


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 27, 2009)

Did you ever get any shots of the light shining at something horizontally? I realize this could be pretty dangerous, but I can't help wondering how far it could "throw" (throw seems like sort of an understatement) horizontally.


----------



## BVH (Apr 27, 2009)

I would love to do that in a safe place but in all the gigs I've done, none has had a long distance, clear view. I was able to shine it on a hill about 500 yards away. Yes, on the dirt hill, it was one very, very defined hot spot and kind of a orange'ish tinted, partial eclipse moon looking thing. It was very bright and intense but not to the level I had expected. Maybe because it's so large and intense, my perspective was not function correctly. Supposedly, when they were new, a person could read a newspaper at 5.7 miles.


----------



## LightSward (Apr 28, 2009)

DM51 said:


> New entry: Homemade 24" scratch built & designed reflector - LightSward



I am honored to be with the BIG Lights. lovecpf

This was a fun and educational project. I did this out of budget considerations....wanted to have something 'big' acting for little $$$. This will be a continuing project. :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Oct 27, 2009)

Another excellent new entry from Lightsward: 50 inch Reflector "Monster Light"


----------



## LightSward (Oct 28, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Another excellent new entry from Lightsward: 50 inch Reflector "Monster Light"



I am am honored to have the _50 inch Monster_ added to the 'BIG Lights' thread. I hope everyone gets as much out of this big light, as the _24 inch scratch built & designed reflector _thread did_. _I have a list of experiments I'll be doing with this light!:thinking::candle::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the innovation Lightsward. I've been reading your threads and it's all great stuff.


----------



## LightSward (Nov 17, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Thanks for the innovation Lightsward. I've been reading your threads and it's all great stuff.



Thanks for the compliment. I like sharing fun knowledge.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Nov 18, 2009)

Heya DM51:

How about:
Titanium Innovations L50 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238301


----------



## Kuryakin (Nov 21, 2009)

OK, so far, no one has shown a particularly bright light here. Now, let me show you what bright REALLY is. See:
http://victorysearchlights.com/searchlight.htm
And the video of the one we're operating. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOq1lwMXoow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n3K6qAWsdY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpZfu-npynQ&feature=related
800,000,000 beam candlepower, 2,100,000 lumen carbon arc, 14,000 watts. Has its own 90 VDC generator powered by a 320 CID Hercules 6 cylinder engine. 

heh heh heh...


----------



## BVH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kuryakin said:


> OK, so far, no one has shown a particularly bright light here. Now, let me show you what bright REALLY is. See:
> http://victorysearchlights.com/searchlight.htm
> And the video of the one we're operating.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOq1lwMXoow
> ...



What about #11 on the list that appears in the 1st post? Also, 78 Volts x's 150 Amps = 11,700 Watts. And I still don't buy your 175 Lumens per Watt guess. What reference material are you citing for this figure?


----------



## Kuryakin (Nov 21, 2009)

Ooops, missed that. Although, it's generally considered that Sperrys are slightly brighter than GEs, due to the control scheme and the GEs get a lot more rod holder brush heating than the Sperrys, but it's a niggling difference. 

The 2,100,000 came from a phone conversation from someone who has the Sperry operation and service manuals. And, the xenon arc conversions (which require line power for the conversion) also put out 2,100,000 lumens, albeit at higher power, 18KW. Looking at the two, the only notable difference is the color temperature, the carbon arc being a bit warmer. 

The beam power specs come from:
http://www.geocities.com/bobz299/searchlight1.htm
*[SIZE=+2]Carbon Arc Searchlight Facts:[/SIZE]* *Searchlights were produced for the military from 1932 to 1944 by Sperry and General Electric at a cost of $60,000 each!* 
*Light Source: 1 inch Carbon Arc (no light bulb!)* 
*Candle Power: 800,000,000 (800 million)* 
*Effective Beam length: 5.6 miles* 
*Effective Beam visibility: 28~35 miles* 
*Glass Weight Totals: 75 lbs* 
*Brass Rhodium Coated Mirror: 180 lbs* *GENERATOR:* 
*Generator Power: 15 KWV nominal - 16.7 KWV max. (15,000~16,700 watts D.C.)* 
*Powered By: In line 6 cyl. "Hercules" Flathead Engine* 
*Generator Engine Fuel: Gasoline (can also be run using Kerosene or Gasohol) 26 gallons* 
*Generator Fuel Consumption: 2.6 Gal per hour* 
*Combined Weight: 6,000 pounds (3 tons, or the weight of 3 Ford Mustangs combined!)* 
*Light Source* 
*The Beam is made by 2 carbon rods, one positive and one negative, arching within the focal point of a 60 inch* 
*parabolic mirror. The actual light source is only 1 inch in diameter before it is magnified by the mirror.. As the rods "burn" they are automatically fed into the arc. The rods last approximately 2 hours and then are replaced. The flame that is visible during the lights operation, is not actually the source of the light, rather, it is a by-product, produced as a result of the electricity arching between the 2 rods. The flame is the rod slowly burning away as it is fed into the light. The arc draws 150 amps continuously at 78 volts DC, and burns at over 3,000 degrees Fahrenheit. The power is supplied by the D.C. generator which was designed specifically for this purpose.* 




BVH said:


> What about #11 on the list that appears in the 1st post? Also, 78 Volts x's 150 Amps = 11,700 Watts. And I still don't buy your 175 Lumens per Watt guess. What reference material are you citing for this figure?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 23, 2010)

I admit that I'm not an expert on the heavy hitters, but how about a nomination for the new (homebuilt) "LightStorm" 200W twin HID?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been thinking about putting a couple more in here, including that one and also Lightsward's amazing homemade reflectors. When i get some time, I'll do it - please jog my memory in a week or 2 if I haven't done it.


----------



## MattK (Feb 24, 2010)

LX50, L50 and L70 all make the 5000L+ cut.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 24, 2010)

There is plenty of choice!


----------



## DM51 (Aug 19, 2010)

New addition to post #1: overdog's "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus!


----------



## LightSward (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome light! Looks like it could light up a Football Stadium!:twothumbs


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 20, 2010)

What about the Professional's Favorite "Mother Of All Flashlights"?:naughty:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235898


----------



## bourza (Sep 1, 2010)

Are the torches ranked in the list i.e. top 20 in order?

And they are BIG lights, what about making the thread split for tube (inline) versus box?

Would love to see the toches ranked in order, to be easily see which is the most powerfull!


Drooling now.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 1, 2010)

They're not ranked in any particular order, but new threads are added to the foot of the list. Reading the threads will give you an idea of their output, but it's really about more than just raw output.


----------



## Neondiod (Sep 16, 2010)

What about this old goodie? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145571

At 245 000 lumen it's bright, but also funny to


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 16, 2010)

DM51 said:


> New addition to post #1: overdog's "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus!


Excuse me whilst I pick my jaw up from the floor...


----------



## overdog (Oct 27, 2011)

...I visited this forum to find some led flashlight, that is brighter than most achievable handhold led flashlight... - just to show my girlfriend and her dog, when we went out for a dogwalk at night, that no one is interested in the dark in the woods far far away to eat her dog.. the "Fat Star" helped a little bit... I have got all my information and inspiration about building lights from CPF - but she is still afraid of the dark, now I am looking for some new ideas to go further and build brighter lights- ... any ideas, how to? 
best regards,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 28, 2011)

Although ~500 lumens isn't much anymore, ya gotta just love the 500 LED video that circulates every once in a while here. The homebuilt power supply was most impressive. 

... and the light itself, well..., it certainly was, well..., 'big'...


----------



## LightSward (Oct 28, 2011)

This Summer/ Fall, with the help of family and IgNITEor, I finally installed a 1,200 watt HMI bulb into the 36" Gorilla, completing it's journey. This light brightly lights up mountains over a mile distance.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 15, 2012)

Added BVH's Shootout Maxabeam Gen3-85 Watt & CAI Communicator 123 Watt - great story!


----------



## madecov (Feb 16, 2012)

Does fourSevens XM-18 count ??


----------



## LightSward (Feb 6, 2014)

Currently at 72 inches in diameter and almost the lumen output of the 60 inch Carbon Arc GE or Sperry WWII searchlights makes this 72 inch diameter searchlight the largest diameter searchlight in the World when completed in March 2014...this Spring and certainly very bright, starting with a 4kw HMI bulb with the equivalent light output of a 12,000 watt carbon arc, or similar to the 60 inch WWII classics lighting our skies!. 

When funds permit, the bulb and control equipment will be swapped allowing the 72" World's Biggest and then becoming the Brightest single bulb searchlight. Four of my 24,000 watt HMI, (equivalent to nearly 100,000 watt halogen or arc wattage) will be all that's needed to be brighter than the current 39 inefficient 7kw Xenon searchlights it takes to make the single beam on top of the pyramid hotel, Luxor, in Las Vegas. My reflector technology has come a long way and this should be much better than previous ones, allowing for an even thinner, more culminated beam.

Here is the latest. I have to re do the load bearing as the half inch bolt bends too easily, but was more than adequate on the other searchlights I built.


*Well here's the searchlight on its stand first trial run. I need to strengthen the base stand with more than a half inch bolt. The searchlight is actually 74 uneven inches in diameter around the edges, as I left some extra for trimming purposes. * 





There's the preliminary setup. The half inch bolts that was used for the main support bearing has to be enlarged...




*
Another angle of the somewhat finished searchlight.*




The Yoke to Base interface needs to be reconfigured. A little set back but a challenge that should result in a good improvement.
























.

This thing is going to rock!


----------



## LightSward (May 13, 2014)

60 watt light bulb from across the street. about 1/633th the eventual light output of the searchlight from 600 lumen to 380.000 lumen and beyond.





Here is just a 60 watt test bulb for preliminary focus and alignment.




60 watt incandescent bulb = 15 watt CFL 600 lumen. Searchlight will have 380,000 bulb in a couple weeks. Makes four focused spots on a tree 150 feet away. Will converge them into one soon.
​


----------



## LightSward (Nov 3, 2015)

guiri said:


> It's 4 am, do you know where your blind neighbors are?


*
Had to put away the giant 72 inch Biggest light, too big for my home. Brought back the 50 inch Monster..!

My tribute and a temporary substitute for the 60 inch WWII carbon arc searchlight, for anyone with limited space for storage, (light as seen can hang in closet).
This is an excellent design after many experiments. Someday if I have the room, I'd like to get a GE or Sperry, but for now this will work.:

Excited Law enforcement officers informed me they could see it many miles out on their patrol and just had to come by and see it, since they knew no businesses are out this far.

Big learning experience. I built this 50 inch Monster reflector six years ago and sort of didn't do much because it needed a very bright bulb to do it justice. Dimmer bulbs just barely made abeam. This thing took the light a and shot it into the night sky. For ease of transport, storage with ease of extraction, I have decided to make this my big light for now. The 72 inch is so big, I had to partially disassemble it just to store the pieces. For now the 50 inch MONSTER will be the big dominant light until I get a shop where I won't drive my neighbors crazy. Have to decommission things a little until I can get into a production facility.

This thing is "AWESOME" Had kind of shelved this light in favor of more efficient reflector designs. This set up allows for less light to be collected from bulb, but with a much longer focal length, the light travels further in a more parallel beam configuration. Beam had the effect of looking somewhat like a laser and was hard to tell from which direction it was coming from when beam aimed near horizon.

50 inch Searchlight MONSTER was shelved for a few years while I was waiting to secure a 4,000 watt HMI 385,000 lumen light source. It is a good substitute for the 60 inch WWII searchlights that need much loving care to keep going. This 50 inch MONSTER will help keep the big light legacy going well into the 21st century and beyond. The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from a yard or two away.






Photo taken behind MONSTER showing the beam traveling several miles.

Photo taken from a block away
 





Photos taken a few blocks away.









Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.



Photo from a block away. Walking way from searchlight, the beam appears to follow. Aimed near the horizon, people couldn't tell which direction it was coming from...nice narrow beam compared to my other searchlights.
 




The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from directly beneath the beam, next to searchlight.

 


 Photo from near mail boxes, block away...300 feet...
 




Some good views from a block away...several hundred feet. Couldn't go any where with the crowds coming to see. Police almost said they'd stay and watch while I drove around to take photos.







Some of these composites were hard to align with the camera tripod. Software to straighten the photos was unavailable.



Photo from a block away.





Photo from a block away.







Photo from a block away.
Photos showing beam traveling overhead. Laser like look, hard to tell direction beam came from when aimed near horizon.

Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.
Photo from behind searchlight.
Halloween:
*
Here are some quick photos, (better ones to be transferred soon), of the awesome Halloween night 50 inch MONSTER searchlight Trick or Treaters flood and hundreds of vehicles on our private street to see what the "Big Light", was all about.. Awesome. Met many great people.

At sunset I turned the searchlight on and found it was already dark enough to be seen.















Click here to view the original image of 1024x751px.




*Searchlight is bright enough to be seen at sunset.



*
Yes the light was phenomenal. Never had such a line of vehicles like this before.
Just wanted everyone to know this MONSTER 50 inch searchlight is a winner. So many cars came by and used up much of our trick or treat candy..! Met many people from far away towns and small cities. People from towns twenty miles distance said it was bright where they were located.

One day would like to power all the lights at once, but will take a while to have the resources to power all the lights at once. Would like to have them all on at once, some day. Here is how the 50 inch Monster looked Halloween Night.
Hard to say, I'd like to one day have the means to compare many of my searchlights together. For now I can do a 1,200 watt HMI, NightHawk or 36 inch Gorilla, comparison to the 4,000 HMI 50 inch Monster, when the neighbors won't be bothered. Have to do it when the nights come real early next month.

Just wanted everyone to know this MONSTER 50 inch searchlight is a winner. So many cars came by and used up much of our trick or treat candy..! Met many people from far away towns and small cities. People from towns twenty miles distance said it was bright where they were located.

Here are some quick photos, (better ones to be transferred soon), of the awesome Halloween night 50 inch MONSTER searchlight Trick or Treaters flood and hundreds of vehicles on our private street to see what the "Big Light", was all about.. Awesome. Met many great people.


Click here to view the original image of 1578x885px.





*Another shot taken from a camera hard to transfer photos from. Looks great, will get it in better quality soon.
*

First photo of the night my cell phone camera could actually take.
*At sunset I turned the searchlight on and found it was already dark enough to be seen.













Searchlight is bright enough to be seen at sunset.





*
* Halloween begins with this brilliant beam that could be seen twenty miles in distant small towns.*

*My 385,000 lumen Four thousand watt, HMI high efficiency, medium arc, 50 inch diameter MONSTER searchlight drew in Hundreds and hundreds of vehicles, multiple dozens of "Trick or Treaters", more than all other years here combined. One photo is from cell phone and one with a rainbow vein, like a rainbow caught in the light beam.
(You can see the high tech light bulb cooling down next to the air cooled 'split half reflector', which redirects otherwise wasted back light, back through the arc chamber, and onto the main reflector.)
*




Beam looked thinner to the eye, but cloud nicely lit.


*Cool photo showing beam splitting raindrops up into colors like a rainbow.*

Click here to view the original image of 1578x1182px.




While the rain was falling heavily, rainbow patterns were visible at various parts of the light beam. Looked real neat.


*4,000 watt, 385,000 lumen HMI High Tech bulb cooling down.*

Click here to view the original image of 1024x774px.




The split reflector cooling system has reduced the tarnishing effects of the intense heat assaulting the back split reflector.

*
Beam was bright enough for the my cell phone to capture the beam in rain*.

Click here to view the original image of 1024x756px.





Very impressive. The beam could be seen for many, many miles. People from many of the small and large towns and small cities scattered in the area, came for some candy and to see a searchlight, many had never seen one in person before. The look on many people's faces was like they had just seen God, or were otherwise spiritually lifted. 



Car headlights compete with the much brighter searchlight beam 1:200 ratio in brightness.






Beam isn't totally culminated, but it looks like a laser when underneath it in another neighborhood...I'm told.


Way worth the effort. Now we get many Trick or Treaters when in the entire history of our small part of town, we had almost no people come by on Halloween...ever. I'm stoked....don't have to eat so much left over candy now....HA.





Will have to do this again. Originally I was going to make this the last appearance of the light, but due to high public approval, I may do it again, next year..!







When resources allow, the World's Biggest Searchlight will be "resurrected". For now the 60 inch WWII wann-a-BE Monster 50 inch searchlight will be my Big Light for now. A true WWII searchlight will blow mine away, but it'll be interesting to see how the two would compare. Maybe at Flash-a-holic event to be scheduled soon...I hope..!

*
This BIG LIGHT is very portable and is the old 50 inch Monster I made 6 years ago, but needed the "boost" of a powerful bulb to allow it to "shine"!*


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 3, 2015)

Great thread DM51. I found some very interesting lights that I've missed digging through the forum. I'd like to nominate a couple of Vinh Nguyen's lights - V54. First the TK75vn77 does over 21k lumens. The TK75vnQ70 does 14k lumens. And X60vn does 6500 lumens and 550k lux.


----------



## LightSward (Apr 30, 2016)

My new Aluminum 36 inch "What-ever", maybe the Aluminum version of the Gorilla or Nighthawk.
The telescope reflector version of the 36 inch Gorilla is moving along. Not sure what to call it, Monster Jr., the New Gorilla, etc. Bottom picture you can see the two high powered searchlights together before beam shots are taken soon.

High powered stuff..!

More progress:






*Searchlight reflecting sky to light*

*Nice view of the searchlight and cooling equipment.
*



A little closer to see the cooling fans






*Close-up Searchlight*

*Searchlight getting closer to completion. Cooling fans installed. My usual Home Depot $15.00 bath fans. To get twice the CFM capacity, most fan makers charge up to 10 X higher, so I just buy two.

**Notice the difference in the mirror orange peel effect from fiberglass to aluminum with it's much smoother finish. Hopefully makes a nicer beam..!

*Will keep things posted as I make progress. READY FOR FIRST INITIAL TEST..!


----------



## MAD777 (Apr 30, 2016)

LightSward said:


>


WOW! LightSward! Very impressive.


----------



## LightSward (May 4, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> WOW! LightSward! Very impressive.




Thank you.

Just about ready for a first round of test with the "Big 4K Watt" HMI bulb. So far I've used a 100 watt HMI bulb with impressive results. Still need some refinements on the reflector with future projects, but I think this will work at least as well if not better than the Fiberglas projects. The all metal design looks more impressive and easier to finish for cosmetics.


----------



## Kestrel (May 25, 2018)

Just a bump for one of the best classic threads for some of the newer readers; one of my favorites being the *Data Bank 70.*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?178130-Data-Bank-70


----------



## bykfixer (May 25, 2018)

That was a classic one there Kestrel. I'll take 2 please. 









PK says go big or go home...

The Chinese government said "aint no ******* way you're lighting up that thing here". Airport restriction or some such thing.


----------



## LightSward (May 22, 2019)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_oqAUEODlErk/TMfgGO57RCI/AAAAAAAACGc/zaOzvELQNO8/s700/20101026.jpg

UNLV in Las Vegas has a giant light.


----------

